# La Aurora Cetro Cigar Review - a steady eddie



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i have smoked a lot of the Aurora cetros. the actual size is 6 3/8 x 41. the cetro is similar in characteristics with the rest of the La Aurora l...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Cetro Cigar Review - a steady eddie


----------

